# Yep, this is the Indiana way of hauling hay



## downtownjr (Apr 8, 2008)




----------



## downtownjr (Apr 8, 2008)

I think I know that guy as well


----------



## ARD Farm (Jul 12, 2012)

That looks to be my partners dad. He's notoroius for that and notorious for shoving rounds in the ditch as well.









Name withheld to protect the guilty............


----------

